# Choco the Chocolate Wolfess



## Choco (Jul 16, 2011)

I finnaly decided to finally make a sonna so here it is your welcome to leave feedback here so it can help me decide on things I should add to this

here is Choco the result of a Gameshow that Hermifies characters and chooses whether they except their fate or not


















​Other Character Images

enjoying a sundae - http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6248039/ (NSFW)

having some time with hir mate in a store - http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6248017/ (NSFW)


Gameshow episode back story (NSFW) - http://www.furaffinity.net/view/5833431/

another back story to the character (NSFW) - http://www.furaffinity.net/view/5833515/

Ref sheet (NSFW) - http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6247953/

Name - Choco

Fur/Scale color - dark brown and brown
Body Modifications - none
Orientation - Pansexual
Personality - Playful
Species - Wolf
Relationship - Mated Open relationship
Hair - short
Age - 19
Eye color - reddish brown
Partner/Mate/Lover - Coco
Occupation - none
Build - average
Body type - Anthro
Apparent Age - 20
Height/Length - 175 CM 5'9" ft-in
Location - Canada
Weight - unknown but light enough for someone to pick up without too much difficulty
Gender - Hermaphrodite


----------



## Smelge (Jul 26, 2011)

Oh for fuck sake.

See that break there, right after gender? That's the limit of what anyone wants to know. These forums are meant to be used by minors as well, so we don't need or want your cock size bullshit.


----------



## Fay V (Jul 26, 2011)

I edited your post and noted where such information could be found. This is a PG-13 forum and I do not find exact details on genitals to be PG-13


----------



## Blau~DraufgÃ¤nger (Jul 26, 2011)

nice drawing but umm the origonal post was too much information.


----------



## Fay V (Jul 28, 2011)

Okay guys, leave OP alone and let this die. No more spam, I'm going to delete the spam posts


----------



## Choco (Aug 9, 2011)

thank you for the edit I apologize for that having you to edit the post I guess I forgot about that for a moment and added the unnecessary details I will be sure to try to remember that for the future


----------



## Sar (Aug 10, 2011)

I think its a pretty good fursona.


----------



## Choco (Aug 30, 2011)

Sarukai said:


> I think its a pretty good fursona.



Thank you very much ^^


----------



## jcfynx (Aug 30, 2011)

Smelge said:


> Oh for fuck sake.
> 
> See that break there, right after gender? That's the limit of what anyone wants to know. These forums are meant to be used by minors as well, so we don't need or want your cock size bullshit.



I want to know about your cock sizes.


----------



## Ad Hoc (Aug 30, 2011)

jcfynx said:


> I want to know about your cock sizes.


Mine's about 30 inches long and weighs 4.5 pounds. 

:V

Also, good job OP.


----------



## Tycho (Aug 30, 2011)

Is a necro OK if it's done by the idiot who started the thread in the first place? No? K, just making sure.

Wolfess is STILL not a word.  And caramel sauce as spooge? Ye gods.


----------



## jcfynx (Aug 30, 2011)

Ad Hoc said:


> Mine's about 30 inches long and weighs 4.5 pounds.
> 
> :V
> 
> Also, good job OP.



Gimme that shit.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Aug 30, 2011)

NO >:C

necro


----------

